# Question about moving nest?



## Ratmama6 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hey all, 

My now 10 week old rat had babies a week ago. She was pregnant when I got her from a pet store. My question is, she has made a nest in a box inside her cage and that is where the babies are now. I want to know if I can move the babies out of the box and somewhere else? The box is so gross and soggy from all the urine. I have been handling the babies everyday twice a day since they were 2 days old. Will mom be mad at me? Will she harm her babies if I do this? It's pretty gross and I don't want the babies having any respiratory problems if I can help it. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

You should be able to move then without issue, just make sure she has another place to hide them otherwise she might get a bit frantic. Keep some of the old bedding that's in the nest as well that way the new nest smells similar to her old one.


----------



## Ratmama6 (Aug 12, 2015)

kksrats said:


> You should be able to move then without issue, just make sure she has another place to hide them otherwise she might get a bit frantic. Keep some of the old bedding that's in the nest as well that way the new nest smells similar to her old one.


 thank you! I was able to get the cage cleaned and get that stinky box out of the cage! Babies now have a new nest and mama is happy too!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Glad everything went well. Get ready for lots of stinky rat butts lol They produce way more poop and pee than should be possible for such tiny little creatures


----------

